# unspoiled beauty



## eno2

Hello,


<The landscape is of an unspoiled beauty > Το τοπίο  είναι  aπό  μια  παρθένα / άθικτa  ομορφιά
¿μιας παρθένας  ομορφιάς ?

Can I use   παρθέν_η_ ομορφιά     here  or   _Άθικτη_  ομορφιά     or both?

I don't mean virgin. It's just not spoiled. I suppose that's more like _Άθικτη_


----------



## Acestor

That would be *άθικτη ομορφιά*.
An even more common collocation is *άφθαρτη ομορφιά*, but that refers more to timeless, incorruptible beauty.


----------



## eno2

Thanks


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> <The landscape is of an unspoiled beauty > Το τοπίο  είναι  aπό  μια  παρθένα / άθικτa  ομορφιά
> ¿μιας παρθένας  ομορφιάς ?


On structure:

_Το τοπίο είναι από μια άθικτη/παρθένα ομορφιά. 
Tοπίο άθικτης/παρθένας (φυσικής) ομορφιάς. _
For example in a sentence:_ Είναι ένα τοπίο άθικτης/παρθένας φυσικής ομορφιάς. _


----------



## eno2

Yes, I thought the genitive would be best, but didn't know the other one was wrong.  Thanks.


----------



## shawnee

Can we also have,
«Το τοπίο είναι μια εικόνα φυσικής καλλονής»;


----------



## bearded

shawnee said:


> μια εικόνα


Or why not πρωτότυπο?


----------



## eno2

I was looking for the closest thing to 'unspoiled,  from to spoil, in Greek
χαλάω, χαλώ, but there seems not to exist  such a 'negative' adjective  from
χαλάω, χαλώ.

WR gave  _Άθικτη_   but others gave παρθένα too, so I consulted.


----------



## dmtrs

Perseas said:


> Είναι ένα τοπίο άθικτης/παρθένας φυσικής ομορφιάς.



This expression is, of course, OK; I would chose to avoid the use of genitive though: Είναι ένα τοπίο _με_ άθικτη/παρθένα φυσική ομορφιά. And I'd rather chose παρθένα over άθικτη.


----------



## eno2

So both go.
Unspoiled isn't the same as virgin though.


----------



## Perseas

shawnee said:


> Can we also have,
> «Το τοπίο είναι μια εικόνα φυσικής καλλονής»;





bearded said:


> Or why not πρωτότυπο?



_Το τοπίο είναι μια εικόνα φυσικής καλλονής_  &_ Το τοπίο είναι μια εικόνα πρωτότυπης φυσικής καλλονής_ sound very odd, unfortunately.

_φυσική καλλονή 
εξαιρετική/ανυπέρβλητη/ασύγκριτη ... φυσική καλλονή 
Το τοπίο είναι μια φυσική καλλονή 
Η Ελλάδα έχει πολλές φυσικές καλλονές 
Το τοπίο είναι ένα μνημείο εξαιρετικής φυσικής καλλονής  

Η Ανάφη είναι ένας μικρός παράδεισος, με ανέγγιχτες φυσικές καλλονές και παραδεισένιες παραλίες με κρυστάλλινα νερά _ (source: internet)


----------



## shawnee

Thanks Perseas. I thought it was going to be a matter of how it was phrased. I really appreciate the examples.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Το τοπίο είναι ένα μνημείο εξαιρετικής φυσικής καλλονής


I like this formulation very much. What about 'paradeigma' instead of 'mnimeio'? Would it be less idiomatic?


----------



## Perseas

shawnee said:


> Thanks Perseas. I thought it was going to be a matter of how it was phrased. I really appreciate the examples.


You are welcome shawnee.


bearded said:


> I like this formulation very much. What about 'paradeigma' instead of 'mnimeio'? Would it be less idiomatic?


Hello bearded.
Yes, "παράδειγμα ή πρότυπο ομορφιάς" can work.


----------



## Αγγελος

παράδειγμα is an example, NOT an exemplar. πρότυπο (NOT πρωτότυπο!) is a model, as is υπόδειγμα. (Δείγμα is a specimen or sample.)

"unspoiled" could be άθικτο, απείραχτο or ανέγγιχτο, as in the quotation above. A site (τοποθεσία) could also be παρθένα. (παρθένο δάσος = virgin forest). But παρθένα ομορφιά would sound a bit strange to me.


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> But παρθένα ομορφιά would sound a bit strange to me.


That's why I added the adjective "φυσική":


Perseas said:


> _ Είναι ένα τοπίο άθικτης/παρθένας φυσικής ομορφιάς. _



dmtrs also said:


dmtrs said:


> Είναι ένα τοπίο _με_ άθικτη/παρθένα φυσική ομορφιά. And I'd rather chose παρθένα over άθικτη.


----------

